

Show HN: What I learnt by launching my weekend-project. - michaelmcmillan
http://michaelmcmillan.net/

======
hardwaresofton
It would be nice if the article contained a link to littlist itself... I
essentially had to guess at domain names to find it (unless I missed the link
in the Referencing Sucks article)...

~~~
michaelmcmillan
I'm sorry! I didn't notice it was missing. My bad, I'll fix the post.
[http://littlist.no](http://littlist.no)

~~~
hardwaresofton
OK awesome, I like the site (and it's clear it's being used, congrats, looks
like a lot of people love using it!)

Some questions/suggestions:

1) In the UI, why +/\- instead of toggling one button to do both? (like click
to use/remove)

2) Why not enable clicking on the entire div to add/remove? Since the page
seems to be formatted for small screens, I would probably find it much easier
to click the whole div to add/remove

3) Is a preview/realtime mode in the works? Are you planning on adding any
functionality for previewing the bibliography that gets generated? Of course
this depends on the time it takes to generate each of these, I'm assuming it's
not very long

Of course, all the things I'm suggesting here and secondary (if it ain't
broke, don't fix it) -- but I was wondering if you considered these things.

~~~
michaelmcmillan
Thank you so much for taking the time to respond!

1) That sounds like a clever idea, I have extremely little UI-experience, so
thanks! Any suggestions as to what the button might say?

2) That has been suggested before, which suggests it's a wanted feature. I'll
implement it asap!

3) If I understand your question correctly: Sure, a realtime mode of your list
could easily be programmed with the genius databinding in Angular.

Thank you very much again, I really appreciate your feedback :)

~~~
hardwaresofton
No problem -- and yeah, Angular is pretty awesome with databinding (I'm
personally more of a Knockoutjs fan, but Angular is more of a whole-package
deal), congratulations on building an awesome, useful project!

